# was ist C.O.P. (CPU Overheating Protection), Asus C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall), Crash Free BIOS 2



## arschgeigen (29. Dezember 2005)

Was bedeutet C.O.P. (CPU Overheating Protection

und Asus C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall
und   Crash Free BIOS 2

außerdem was bedeutet EZ Flash BIOS, CPU voltage adjustable
Das unterstütz das  Motherboard A7V600-X ATX SoA KT600 DDR
aber was bedeutet das alles?


----------



## ich98 (29. Dezember 2005)

arschgeigen am 29.12.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet C.O.P. (CPU Overheating Protection


 d.h. wenn deine CPU zu warm wird, warnt dein Mainboard dich, bevor der Hitze ToD eintritt.





> und Asus C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall
> und   Crash Free BIOS 2
> 
> außerdem was bedeutet EZ Flash BIOS, CPU voltage adjustable
> ...



Hast du kein Handbuch zum Mainboard?

Bei CPU Voltage kannst du die Spannung erhören, die die CPU abbekommt.
Beim übertakten brauch man das irgendwann   

*Ansonsten, wenn du nicht weißt was es macht, stellt nichts um. *


----------



## maxx2003 (29. Dezember 2005)

arschgeigen am 29.12.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem was bedeutet EZ Flash BIOS


Ist ein Programm, womit du das BIOS unter Windows flashen kannst.


----------



## bgzstriker (29. Dezember 2005)

Am besten du guckst mal auf der Internetseite von ASUS. Dort steht dann zu den ganzen begriffen was die alles bedeuten.
Suchst dir einfach dein Board raus (anhand der begriffe denke ich doch mal das das ein ASUS Board ist) und dort sind dann die ganzen Futures lang und breit erklärt.

http://www.asus.de/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=13&l3=61&model=223&modelmenu=1


----------



## arschgeigen (29. Dezember 2005)

Doch nur im handbuch steht alles auf Englisch
DAnke und allen einen guten Rutsch!!!!!


----------



## INU-ID (29. Dezember 2005)

arschgeigen am 29.12.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet C.O.P. (CPU Overheating Protection
> 
> und Asus C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall
> und   Crash Free BIOS 2
> ...


_BIOS Features

Welche Einstellungen erlaubt das Bios?

Beim Blick ins BIOS erwartete uns die nächste Überraschung. ASUS setzt beim P4C800 Deluxe auf ein BIOS auf dem Hause AMI (American Megatrends Inc.), während früher immer BIOS-Versionen von Award bevorzugt wurden.

Umgewöhnen muss man sich aber trotzdem nicht, die Optik und die Handhabung des AMI-BIOS entspricht nämlich weitestgehend den Award BIOS-Versionen.

Ein Hauptmerkmal des neuen BIOS prangt auch in großen Lettern auf dem, übrigens recht ansehnlichen, Karton des P4C800 Deluxe. Ai Series steht dort zu lesen. Für denjenigen, der den entsprechenden Spielberg-Streifen nicht gesehen hat: Ai steht für Artificial Intelligence (oder ASUS Intelligence), was zu deutsch künstliche Intelligenz bedeutet. Wir haben es also mit einem schlauen Board zu tun? So in etwa könnte man das wirklich sagen, wenngleich die Intelligenz durchaus hätte weiter gehen können.

Im BIOS steht hierzu der "Ai-Overclock Tuner" zur Verfügung. Dieser richtet sich an Anwender, die noch nicht so erfahren beim Thema Overclocking sind oder einfach an jene, die nicht viel Aufwand beim Übertakten betreiben möchten. Bei den Einstellungen kann zwischen Standard (also nicht übertakten), Manual (für das Overclocking von Hand), 10%, 20% und 30% gewählt werden. Bei Anwahl der Prozentangaben versucht das Board, das System entsprechend zu übertakten und optimiert alle relevanten Parameter. Schlägt ein Versuch fehl, muss der Nutzer entweder das Netzteil kurz ausschalten oder aber circa dreimal neu starten. Das Board startet dann wieder mit den Standardwerten. Unter künstlicher Intelligenz würden wir zwar etwas mehr verstehen, dennoch geht ASUS hier einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, nämlich auch Neulingen das Overclocking etwas leichter zu machen und so ans Herz zu legen.

Die Profis unter Ihnen werden im "Ai Overclock Tuner" die Wahl auf "Manual" stellen, was dann alle erdenklichen Einstellungen zum Übertakten freigibt. Die einstellbaren Werte haben wir auf der ersten Seite ja schon genannt (rechts in der Tabelle).

Eine "Q-Fan" genannte Lüftersteuerung überwacht die im System vorhandenen Lüfter und passt die Umdrehungszahlen entsprechend der Temperatur an. Ferner hat ASUS auf Diagnose-LEDs verzichtet und stattdessen auf den "Speech Post Reporter" gesetzt. Dieser gibt Fehler per Sprachausgabe aus, leider meistens sehr unverständlich. Wir würden das eher als Gimmick betrachten.

*Wesentlich nützlicher ist das Feature "Crash Free BIOS". Bei einem defekten BIOS musste man bisher entweder das gesamte Board oder den BIOS-Baustein zum Hersteller schicken (abhängig davon, ob der Baustein fest verlötet oder in einem Sockel untergebracht war). Im Falle von ASUS Crash Free BIOS kann man das System trotz defektem BIOS von einer Diskette (oder CD) booten und ein neues BIOS einspielen. Zwar kommen defekte BIOS-Versionen nur sehr selten vor, im Fall der Fälle ist man beim ASUS P4C800 dank des Crash Free BIOS aber auf der sicheren Seite.*

Quelle: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mb/asus_p4c800/asus_p4c800_2.htm
((( erster (deutscher) Treffer bei Google wenn man "crash free bios eingibt )))

*ASUS EZ Flash
Mit ASUS EZ Flash können Sie Ihr BIOS direkt aus dem BIOS-Setup heraus aktualisieren. Es werden keine DOS-basierten Flash-Utilities und Bootdisketten mehr benötigt. 

CrashFree BIOS
Mit CrashFree BIOS kann der Anwender seine BIOS-Daten von einer Diskette (oder CD) wiederherstellen - selbst dann, wenn BIOS-Code und -Daten von einem Virus befallen oder bei einem Upgradeversuch beschädigt wurden. Anders als bei anderen Wettbewerbsprodukten kommen Anwender von ASUS-Motherboards ohne ein kostenpflichtiges Extra-ROM in den Genuss dieser Schutzfunktion.*

C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
Sollte sich das System wegen Problemen beim übertakten aufhängen, müssen Sie nicht mehr das Gehäuse öffnen, um die CMOS-Daten zurückzusetzen. Starten Sie einfach das System neu, und das BIOS stellt die CPU-Standardeinstellungen für jeden Parameter automatisch wieder her.

*ASUS C.O.P. (CPU Overheating Protection)
ASUS C.O.P (CPU Overheating Protection/CPU-überhitzungsschutz) ist ein Hardwareschutz-Schaltkreis, der die Stromzufuhr zum System unterbricht, bevor die Temperaturen in Regionen gelangen, bei denen Ihre CPU dauerhaft beschädigt werden könnte.* 

Quelle: http://cgi.ebay.de/Board-Asus-A7V8X-X-einwandfrei_W0QQitemZ6831410373QQcategoryZ77177QQcmdZViewItem
( zweiter (deutscher) Treffer wenn man "ASUS CPU Overheating Protection" eingibt )

MFG INU.ID_


----------

